# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  VB.NET : ID3v1,v2 reader , ID3v2 Writer

## matt3011

I've not finished it yet, but i will upload new versions as soon as they'll be ready. It is not commented, i'll do this sometime.
I think this could help many people wanting to use id3v2.
Hope this helps.

Please Report Any BUG.

Revision : 2

----------


## Ultimasnake

ok didnt use it Yet.... but mind making it english? much easier to use then.. especially if the code is in french too  :Frown: 


will try it when i get home , thanks in advance  :Wink: 


 :wave:

----------


## matt3011

I don't have much time by now.
Only the Form and its code are in French.
The ID3v2 class is almost in english. Just replace "donnees" by "data" and it's done.
I don't have much time but I think I will include multiple languages for the Form and i Will reCode it in english ; I just don't now when.

If you have any trouble using it please feel free to ask anything.

----------


## Ultimasnake

great.. will rename that thing... and if you want i can give you a dutch translation when you have the time.. i will look into it right now.. and if i find bugs or what so ever i'll try to fix it.. and post it here  :Wink: 

 :wave:

----------


## Ultimasnake

ok got a question for you... i made the Dll.. made a refrence in my app.. and now? :s how does it work?  :Smilie:

----------


## matt3011

OK, I'll put an example when i have time.
when you've a created a new instance of it try,


VB Code:
myId3v2Instance.filename = "filetoread" 'the file you want the Id3v2
myId3v2Instance.getid3() 'You put the ID3v2 in its structure
 'Now you want to retrieve the DATA.
'If you now the ID3v2 tag you're looking for, just call for it.
'For example, Title of the song is "TIT2" and is a Text TAG :
dim Title as string=myId3v2Instance.get_TTAG("TIT2")
 'OR, if you want to set this property,
myId3v2Instance.set_TTAG("TIT2",Title)
 'The function save is a little special :
'You have to put a flag to_Save on True before you call it.
'I've done this because you can't save a file when a player is reading it.
'So I have my program to save Files when they're free
'and only if changes has been made which they now with To_Save.
myId3v2Instance.To_Save=True
myId3v2Instance.Save()
 'If you use the ShowDialog() function, and click on the save button,
'Only the Flag To_Save and the structure have been modified.
'You'll have to call the method Save() to apply the changes to the file.

----------


## Ultimasnake

This should be done easier don't you think ? ... i am wondering something , will look into it and tell you if i found something nice for it

----------


## DaveBo

Any way to make this available to the VB6 user community?

I don't even know how to open and look into a ".net.rar" ?? file.

----------


## matt3011

> I don't even know how to open and look into a ".net.rar" ?? file.


>>This is just a .rar file




> Any way to make this available to the VB6 user community?


>>You can copy and paste the code from the source files and adapte It to VB6.

I have a very old VB6 version with, i'm sure, many bugs because I move to .Net before I finished It. If you want it anyway, just let me now but I think the copy-paste-adapt method is the best one (but a little longer).

----------


## DaveBo

See
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...hreadid=273012

----------


## SirPoonga

I know this is an old thread but I am trying to figure out how to use this to add album art to the id3v2 tag.

----------


## penagate

The ID3 spec has no capacity for album art info.

----------


## SirPoonga

http://www.id3.org/id3v2.4.0-frames.txt
Then what is the APIC frame?

This is basically what I want to do.  I want to add albumn art so it shows up in iTunes and Windows Media player.

I did find a blog that notes a problem.
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2003-09-02

----------


## cptHotkeys

Maybe for ID3 tags you should use "ultraid3lib.dll",
http://home.fuse.net/honnert/hundred/UltraID3Lib/
 it reads and writes ID3 versions 1 - 2.4. personaly I think album art is best left as folder art, its much cleaner, less redundant and it lets you view art when your browsing the folders too, but its not really any good if you dont intend to keep your music organized.

----------


## funch

The UltraID3Lib is awesome, I've been using that for a while, he did a great job, and best of all... it's free.

~j

----------


## scootabug

Does have the compiled dll for this UltraIDELib?  The site is down and I can't find it elsewhere for the life of me.  Help!

----------


## i00

i realize i am resurrecting this from the dead... but doesnt seem to work on new mp3 files???

any ideas?

Thanks
Kris

----------


## cptHotkeys

> i realize i am resurrecting this from the dead... but doesnt seem to work on new mp3 files???
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> Kris


Use ultra id3 lib, its the best option you have got (trust me).
http://home.fuse.net/honnert/hundred/UltraID3Lib/
or 
Download

----------


## i00

i would prefer something that was open source...

...anyone?

Thanks
Kris

----------

